# L3400



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

The newest addition to my little 'fleet'. Love it so far!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sweet! :thumbsup: How much time have you put on it so far?


----------



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

Not even 5 hours yet! Still have my little 19HP Shibaura (I'm one of the only people in that category/thread) & I'll hold on to it for tighter mowing jobs & for pulling my 48" Mitsubishi Tiller. Except for the common 'no toolbox' complaint, I really like the 3400 so far (besides, you can put a few tools in the Rhino shredder's owners manual tube). My main deciding factor for getting with the L3400 is that the Kuboto dealer is only ~ 2 miles away & they've been in business for 50 years...


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

very nice
Hope you get many years enjoyment from the tractor


----------



## mongoose_1 (Apr 1, 2006)

Pepfoot,

Own 1 just like it! 

Bought it back in April - she has 53 hrs on it now. Aside from the " No-Toolbox" complaint, the only other complaint I have is the operator station. A little more room would be nice!

Neither of the complaints above would make me kick her off the place. She has done everything I have asked thus far - From mowing grass to loading Dump truck.

Looks like you bought implements along with yours! What did the Rhino cost ya?


----------



## Pepfoot (Jun 3, 2007)

Think I got a pretty good deal on that big ol' slip-clutch Rhino. Since we kinda' put the deal together as a package, I paid ~ $1245 for it...


----------

